# Mirko Cro Cop out of Bellator 200 vs. Roy Nelson



## vinosteak (May 21, 2018)

Bellator 200 looking like UFC 200 with the main event falling apart on the week of the fight.

The plan is to bump Carvalho vs. Mousasi to the main event, which should've been the headliner the entire time. Also, Bellator is looking for a late replacement for Roy Nelson now that Mirko Cro Cop is out.

Good luck with that.

Credit: Gareth Davies


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Any word on what happened with Cro Cop?


----------



## vinosteak (May 21, 2018)

LizaG said:


> Any word on what happened with Cro Cop?


No one knows. It's an undisclosed injury.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way it sucks to hear that.


----------

